# I Love the Fall Promo!



## BeckysBarn (Dec 8, 2009)

My points for my trip have all posted:

Bonus 4762 - Triple Points EM 1,628

Amtrak Travel: EMERYVILLE - CHICAGO 814

Bonus 91409 - Fall Dbl Points Promo 814

Bonus 4762 - Triple Points EM 200

Amtrak Travel: SPRINGFIELD - CHICAGO 100

Bonus 91409 - Fall Dbl Points Promo 100

Bonus Fall Promotion Train Bonus 100

Over 3700 points! I know - they aren't all rail points. But it doesn't take much to make me happy!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 8, 2009)

I know what you mean! 

I miss the old days when you got 100 points (same as now) - but even on the same train!  (Instead of booking from A to E, you could use a multi-city booking for A-B, B-C, C-D and D-E - and get 100 points per segment!) And once they had a 2X, a 3X and another 3X promo all running at the same time! I signed up for all of them! So my <$30 round trips gave me 4,800 AGR points!  (You only earn base points once.)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 9, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I miss the old days when you got 100 points (same as now) - but even on the same train!  (Instead of booking from A to E, you could use a multi-city booking for A-B, B-C, C-D and D-E - and get 100 points per segment!) And once they had a 2X, a 3X and another 3X promo all running at the same time! I signed up for all of them! So my <$30 round trips gave me 4,800 AGR points!  (You only earn base points once.)


:lol: :lol: thanks for ruining it for the rest of us  I never got sample the "glory days" :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 9, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> :lol: :lol: thanks for ruining it for the rest of us  I never got sample the "glory days" :lol:


It wasn't me that ruined it! I think it was someone who was riding a Keystone - and turned in something like 50-100 at a time to the Conductor to earn the "per segment" amount!

And I only took advantage of it a few times, before I realized that I could do it. But shortly after that, the rules changed! :angry:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 9, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: thanks for ruining it for the rest of us  I never got sample the "glory days" :lol:
> ...



There's always that one guy....


----------



## pennyk (Dec 9, 2009)

I, too, love the Fall Promo. Because of the promo, I chose to visit my sister in Maryland Thanksgiving weekend and get double points (although only one way of the round trip has posted already), and as a result I have reached Select Status for the first time. I am tickled pink!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 9, 2009)

pennyk said:


> I, too, love the Fall Promo. Because of the promo, I chose to visit my sister in Maryland Thanksgiving weekend and get double points (although only one way of the round trip has posted already), and as a result I have reached Select Status for the first time. I am tickled pink!!!!


Last call for the Fall Promo everyone! I'm making 5 turnarounds in the next week to take advantage of the double points! I love the fall promo too!

(Hopefully there will be a winter promo coming soon to the web-site near you! :lol: )

Guess the pink duct tape did influence you penny, and also bet you don't wait till next summer for your next trip! Congrats on Select status!


----------



## pennyk (Dec 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, love the Fall Promo. Because of the promo, I chose to visit my sister in Maryland Thanksgiving weekend and get double points (although only one way of the round trip has posted already), and as a result I have reached Select Status for the first time. I am tickled pink!!!!
> ...



Pink is my new favorite color. I have a pink netbook and a pink ipod. However, by looking at me, I do not look like a "pink" person. I have not found the pink duct tape, but have only looked one place, and will look some more.

After reading about the weather delays, I am very happy to live in Florida. It is over 80 here right now. I am wearing a sleeveless blouse, a skirt and sandals, and the a/c is turned on. However, I think being in a nice warm train and looking out the window to see snow (from a safe environment) would be magnificent. Hopefully - some day.


----------



## AAARGH! (Dec 9, 2009)

pennyk said:


> After reading about the weather delays, I am very happy to live in Florida. It is over 80 here right now.



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Or should I say BRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

Here is proof that Pink Duck tape exists.

Here is where you can look to buy it!


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 9, 2009)

I took my "Points Trip" today: NYP - BOS - NYP. This should take me to Select Plus for next year.

I was able to use my Select upgrades to First Class on the Acela. I also went to the Acela Lounge at Boston.

I was served Bison Meatloaf for lunch!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 9, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> I took my "Points Trip" today: NYP - BOS - NYP. This should take me to Select Plus for next year.
> I was able to use my Select upgrades to First Class on the Acela. I also went to the Acela Lounge at Boston.
> 
> I was served Bison Meatloaf for lunch!!


No wonder we can't get the Bison on the Builder, the Yankees are eating it all back East! :lol: Congrats on Select Plus, guess I'll use my coupons for a book mark since we don't have any Acelas or Lounges down here in flyover land! :lol: AGR does need to look @ other,better options for Select and Select Plus members, not just cater to the NEC crowd! :angry:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> guess I'll use my coupons for a book mark since we don't have any Acelas or Lounges down here in flyover land! :lol:


 You could always give them to the needy - *ME*! :lol:



jimhudson said:


> AGR does need to look @ other,better options for Select and Select Plus members, not just cater to the NEC crowd! :angry:


Texans don't count! As the slogan says, "Texas - it's ... a whole other country!" :lol:


----------



## nomis (Dec 9, 2009)

I spent some time this weekend getting in insurance runs plus fall promo points ... made for some fun times trackside when it looked like this on the Keystone corridor. Yet today was 60 and a monsoon ... go figure.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd be happy if the bison meatloaf was sent to the Empire Builder, I didn't find it very tasty. It was very spicy.

It came with Fingerling Potatoes and Green Beans. The orange mousse dessert was very good.

In fairness to Amtrak, there were three other options on the menu, but I wanted to try the bison.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 10, 2009)

I myself had the bison meatloaf, etc... on Tuesday and thought it was good!


----------

